# WILCO! Models News (Almost All Bad)



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey Troops---
Long overdue for a check-in here; things have been hectic.

As some of you know, I stopped selling through distributors a while back due to full-time work commitments. I still sell some of my kits through the "E" Place; basically, we have been able to keep up with onesie-twosie orders but nothing big.

I had hoped to be able to change that and get back into full production, but recently we have received some terrible news. My wife Elizabeth has been diagnosed with late-stage breast cancer (stage T3N2MX for the medically minded); she has undergone a modified radical mastectomy and I have been working her recovery and therapy. She will soon start the radiation and chemo (heaviest possible dose due to the advanced stage of the cancer); I will need to be there for her more than ever once it starts.

What this means is that for the foreseeable future, WILCO will remain a small "E"-Place business only; I have pretty much stopped doing any of the casting myself. My pal Dan 'The Man' Joplin is doing the production work, and I will be handling the administration/shipping duties.

If I owe any of you anything, please check in! I'm a bit scatterbrained these days.

Da Sarge


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Wilco, my prayers go out for you and your wife. 

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

So sorry to hear this, Sarge. Best of luck to you and the missus.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Bill,
Damn. My heart goes out to you and your family. I've lost a few friends to cancer and it's an insidious disease. We will definitely keep y'all in our thoughts and prayers. Don't worry about us - family comes first.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That sucks man! I hope things get better for you and your wife.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

prayers sent, Sarge!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

I hope that the therapy and recovery go well for your wife.

Best Regards,
MattL


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Prayers*

You will both be in my prayers. The least thing on your mind should be the buz. May you both enjoy the Memorial Day weekend together. 

My best to you always!
Cliff Payne


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Sarge,

We can wait. It's not like we don't all have several closets full of "to be built" to keep us busy.

Family is always most important. Take care of your responsibilities, and we'll be here, tapping our feet, when you have time to get back into full production.

In the meantime, all my best to both of you.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Ditto with all of the above replies; good luck & stay strong!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i am really sorry to hear this Sarge . i'll be praying for you and Elizabeth .
hb


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

My prayers go out to your wife and you, Sarge. Here's hoping that everything works out fot the best.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Really sorry to hear this!


----------



## FairbanxModels (Mar 12, 2010)

Sending positive vibes to you and yours!


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

God bless you and your wife!


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks guys! Have been relating your positive wishes, vibes & prayers to the Mrs. and she appreciates every bit of it! She is a self-described 'tough old broad,' and determined to fight this as best she can. Given that the first time I met her was during a field exercise in Korea, and that she was camouflaged from head to toe (including face paint) and packing an M-16... Yeah, she's a natural-born fighter. I mean, what other kind of gal would I marry, anyway?

Da Sarge


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry to hear the bad news, may she have a speedy recovery.


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Sarge,
My thoughts and prayers for you and your wife. Tell the "tough old broad" to hang in there. Kick it's ass!
Rogue


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Fought off cancer last summer, eight weeks of radiation. It's not fun, but it can be done. Diet, in particular, can help. Lots of fresh fruit and veggies, especially organic, if you can get them -- depending on the ability to keep them down, of course.

We will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Yep, I'm the official 'Diet Nazi' now and also coaching her in physical therapy (both rehab from the surgery and in preparation for the chemo/radiation). Fresh fruit with every meal, salads and fresh veggies with lunch & dinner. Building a good habit pattern now so that it's second nature during he chemo...


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Sarge, 
We will keep both of you in our thoughts and prayers! You've given us so much over the years and I wish only the very best for both of you in Elizabeth's treatment and recovery. Please tell her our troops on the home front will be praying hard for her!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and Elizabeth...
Wishing you both nothing but the best.
Mcdee


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thoughts and vibes heading your way Sgt. You take good care of her now and don't worry squat about the biz. Hang in there buddy. Troy.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I had cancer as a youth. To get your wife over cancer and NOT go through Chemo is just buy a Kangan water machine. In a few months your wife will have no more cancer. Cancer cannot survive in an Alkaline enviroment.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Best wishes, Sarge. She comes first.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear this news Sarge. All good wishes for your wife's full recovery.


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear this.

Thoughts and good wishes for you and your wife.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Never talked to you before, but I hope your wife recovers as best as possible.
Very sorry to hear the news.


----------



## mas5acre (Jun 1, 2010)

I wish u both the best.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Sgt. Wilco,

You like many others before you have not only served this
country with honor but you are also a modeler as well so
God gave us two gifts in you, my best wishes to your 
wife and family. I have been throught this experince
myself and it is hard but faith is a strong weapon.
Use it whenever possible.

I remember talking to her once about one of your kits
once over the phone, she is a fine person and I wish
her all the best. 

Thank you sir and good luck.

fortress


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I am sorry to hear that as well. My wife's mother had it recently and caught it early and a good friend had the same thing. It is unfortunate it had progressed this long but the medical technologies they have now will be helpful. God bless her and you and it sounds great you are assisting with her troubles. That is the best thing she has is you and your help.


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Latest from the surgeon; she is healing from the surgery remarkably well. Should see the oncologist next week to establish her courase of treatment...

Thanks so much for all of the responses, thoughts and prayers!!! She was a little bit floored that a group of guys she'd never met could be so concerned! Warm fuzzies for everybody...

Da Sarge


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Glad to hear about the surgery! Hopefully the news next week will be good!


----------



## JimPV (Apr 26, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know my Mom went through breast cancer treatment... geez, probably been 18 years or so, and she is completely cured! Not at all uncommon.

Prayers and well wishes for your wife and yourself!


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Our prayers and positive thoughts are heading your way. 
Rob


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks guys!
Latest news from Oncology: Gruelling times ahead. 20 weeks of chemo (2 separate courses), then chest-wall radiation and 5 years of estrogen-suppression therapy (apparently this type of cancer thrives in an estrogen-rich bloodstream). Time to choose our piece of ground, dig our foxhole and hang on for the fight.
Da Sarge


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

All of us here are in this with you in spirit, Sarge!


----------



## jtull01 (Dec 10, 2008)

Such a sorrowing experience. How well many of us know of someone or our own who have been stricken by this malady. There is a power in numbers, so I add my prayers for your wife full and speedy recovery. This sure puts our models in a very small scale! But they also bond us (no pun) together. All the best to Elizabeth and you Sarge.


----------



## dreamer 2.0 (May 11, 2007)

My best thoughts and wishess to your wife and you, Sarge. Hang in there.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Best wishes to both of you, and I hope things improve and work out well.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

My very best wishes to you and Elizabeth, Sarge. It's sad indeed that so many of us have either been through it, or know someone affected by it. 

It sounds like you have your bases covered between the diet and excellent attitudes. Fight the good fight!


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

Our prayers and positive thoughts are heading your way. i will keep you in my prayers for a speedy recovery. keep up the good fight:thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your wife.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Hang in there, Sarge. Strength to both you and your wife.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Sending you and your wife the best of wishes, Sarge. Hang tough, the both of you. 

Sean


----------



## guitar1974 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi,
I'm looking for a Ronon Dex Prop Gun From StarGate Atlantis and cannot find one, but heard that Wilco Models makes one, got any ideas where to find one? Thanks!!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Obviously you didn't read this thread before you posted your comment...


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Thoughts, prayers and positive energy coming your way.
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers with you and her.Cancer is beatable- my Mom had it, went thru surgery and treatments and has been cancer free for over 5 years now. She is going to be 84 soon and going strong!!!!
Steve


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Since the news is from last year, any updates? How is she doing?


----------

